# Netgain Controller



## danh818 (Dec 14, 2011)

I've got a WarP-Drive Industrial 360v 1400a that will be running a NetGain 11hv. A couple weeks and it should be installed.


----------



## onegreenev (May 18, 2012)

Tedktis said:


> Anyone running one? Thoughts? Expirience?


Corbin Dunn uses one in his Bug. 
http://www.corbinstreehouse.com/blog/plug-bug/


----------



## somanywelps (Jan 25, 2012)

onegreenev said:


> Corbin Dunn uses one in his Bug.
> http://www.corbinstreehouse.com/blog/plug-bug/


He also oversped his motor.

That's the one thing I don't like about the controllers, no RPM limit.


----------



## onegreenev (May 18, 2012)

somanywelps said:


> He also oversped his motor.
> 
> That's the one thing I don't like about the controllers, no RPM limit.



Try Synkromotive. They have RPM limiting. I think warp does too but he is not using it.


----------



## Tedktis (Jan 20, 2012)

How does one limit the RPMs so as not to overspeed the WarP9 with a Netgain Warp-Drive? Speed sensor hooked up to wiring?


----------



## onegreenev (May 18, 2012)

Should be a built in function. Ask Netgain. They are the ones to ask. They designed and built it.


----------



## danh818 (Dec 14, 2011)

onegreenev said:


> Should be a built in function. Ask Netgain. They are the ones to ask. They designed and built it.


You can find the manuals for both the WarP-Drive Classic and Industrial at http://www.evsource.com/tls_controllers.php you may also want to look here: http://www.evsource.com/tls_interfacing.php for information regarding the Interface Module.

Hope this helps.


----------



## onegreenev (May 18, 2012)

Yes, the WarP Drive has RPM limiting. Not sure where you thought it did not. Just because you don't have it setup does not mean it does not support the function. 

http://www.ngcontrols.com/speed_reading.php


----------



## danh818 (Dec 14, 2011)

onegreenev said:


> Yes, the WarP Drive has RPM limiting. Not sure where you thought it did not. Just because you don't have it setup does not mean it does not support the function.
> 
> http://www.ngcontrols.com/speed_reading.php


Nice one onegreenev, I think that's a much better link for Tedktis


----------



## Tedktis (Jan 20, 2012)

Thank you! Actually found the page after just after I asked the question. Speed sensor just like the Zilla needs. What are your thoughts on Zilla 1k vs Netgain WarP Drive Classic 160 V 1000A Controller?


----------



## onegreenev (May 18, 2012)

Depends upon what your needs are? If you are not going to be pushing more than like 700 or so amps and want a nice controller consider the Synkromotive Controller too. Netgain is selling them now. Interesting that they would sell another competitors controller. Well it is really that good. Really. Air cooled and one hell of a controller. Features not printed await those who buy one. I will be doing a video demo in the next couple days as time permits. 

Pete


----------



## Tedktis (Jan 20, 2012)

onegreenev said:


> Depends upon what your needs are? If you are not going to be pushing more than like 700 or so amps and want a nice controller consider the Synkromotive Controller too. Netgain is selling them now. Interesting that they would sell another competitors controller. Well it is really that good. Really. Air cooled and one hell of a controller. Features not printed await those who buy one. I will be doing a video demo in the next couple days as time permits.
> 
> Pete


I want to push the amps to close to 1k. I am selling my Zilla 1k for a Netgain Classic with liquid cooling and upgraded 1200 amps. It will be interesting to see the Synkromotive in action. Where will the video be? Link?


----------



## onegreenev (May 18, 2012)

So you want to see a good demo of the Synkromotive in action?


----------



## dladd (Jun 1, 2011)

onegreenev said:


> Depends upon what your needs are? If you are not going to be pushing more than like 700 or so amps and want a nice controller consider the Synkromotive Controller too. Netgain is selling them now. Interesting that they would sell another competitors controller.


outstanding news!! Synkro has flown under the radar, good for them for getting some distribution going!


----------



## onegreenev (May 18, 2012)

I have been touting them for 3 years now. I was a beta tester for them and currently use the controller. I don't have the model they have in that truck but the only difference in that one to mine is that one in the truck video has an upgraded cooling fan. That is the only difference. I have never been able to get mine to get hot or crap out. To date no Synkro has died. They are strong and light weight at only 7 pounds. Can't sneeze at that. But wait, there is more..... I will show in my video. I hope to have a video done this evening.


----------



## Tedktis (Jan 20, 2012)

onegreenev said:


> So you want to see a good demo of the Synkromotive in action?


Awesome, enjoyed the video! Didn't know they had a 190V 900A model.


----------



## Tedktis (Jan 20, 2012)

onegreenev said:


> To date no Synkro has died.


Impressive.


----------



## onegreenev (May 18, 2012)

Well they only have one version. The manual has not been updated to reflect the updates. My controller will do the same but since I still have the original fan mine is limited a bit from the current controllers. If I send mine for a fan upgrade I will get the full benefits. I will be running 185 volts as it is now. 72 volts just plain sucks. No top end at that low voltage.


----------



## Qer (May 7, 2008)

dladd said:


> Synkro has flown under the radar...


There is a wiki on this forum to help people find all available products, like controllers. Too bad it's seldom up to date and that the Synkromotive is, for example, not present (although I DID add the Shiva  ).


----------



## onegreenev (May 18, 2012)

Synkro Added to the list.


----------



## EVSource Mikey (Apr 24, 2012)

I've found a couple customers satisfied with their NetGain controllers. These guys use the classic:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8hy-Xh08nPo

These guys use the industrial:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T_EiejWX_S4


----------

